# Pomme F ou comment faire une recherche



## Azergoth (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour 

Comment on fait une recherche dans safari ou globalement dans une appli? Il n'y a pas de touche pomme sur l'iPad...


----------



## Powerdom (11 Décembre 2011)

bonjour,

faire glisser sur la page d'accueil sur la droite


----------



## Azergoth (11 Décembre 2011)

Cool, merci


----------



## Azergoth (13 Décembre 2011)

Ah, oui, c'est ça que tu voulais dire, mais moi je veux parler dans dans safari, comment recherch-t-on du texte dans une page web, par exemple???


----------



## Gwen (13 Décembre 2011)

On ne peut pas.


----------



## Azergoth (13 Décembre 2011)

[troll] Comment on installe Android sur un iPad [/troll]

Ah bah c'est dommage ça!! Peut-être dans la 5.1?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2011)

Bien sur que si on peut, il suffit de d'appuyer sur la recherche google dans safari..


----------



## Azergoth (13 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bien sur que si on peut, il suffit de d'appuyer sur la recherche google dans safari..



Yes!! Ça marche ! Cool


----------



## Gwen (13 Décembre 2011)

Et bien merci Powerdom. Comme quoi, on en apprend tous les jours.

BRAVO.


----------

